# liquid tamoxifen citrate...



## darek22 (Jan 31, 2005)

HEY... I have 2 bottles of liquid "USP TAMOXIFEN CITRATE 20 MG/ML-60ML Vial" from IBE Labs prepared for my postcycle after this 6 week 1-ad / 4-ad stack that I've recently started. I am aware of the dosage of Tamoxifen needed for a postcycle (40mg per day first 2 weeks 20mg per day last 2 weeks) now... DOES ANYONE KNOW what the equivalent of this fluid to that dosage would be?  I have a tool to measure liquid in ml.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 31, 2005)

20mg per ml as stated on the site


----------



## darek22 (Jan 31, 2005)

this stuff was ordered by a friend so, I never saw the site....THANX ALOT MAN!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, but you need 40 mg of _tamoxifen_. You need about 60 mg of *tamoxifen citrate* to get 40 mg of _tamoxifen_. 3 mL/day for first two weeks. 1.5 mL/day for second two.


----------



## darek22 (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont quite understand your comparison of _tamoxifen to _tamoxifen citrate but.... I see that you are suggesting doing 3ML per day first 2 weeks and 1.5ml per day the last 2 weeks... 
what would be the best time to take it and... would i need to take it in the full dosage everyday at once or is it better to seperate?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 31, 2005)

darek22 said:
			
		

> I dont quite understand your comparison of _tamoxifen to _tamoxifen citrate but....


 citrate isn't as potent/pure as just tamoxifen


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

You can take the full dosage one time a day. Tamoxifen Citrate has two parts to it: 1)Tamoxifen 2) Citrate. Tamoxifen Citrate is roughly 70% tamoxifen. You need 40 mg of tamoxifen/day.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2005)

Tamoxifen citrate tablets, a nonsteroidal antiestrogen, are for oral administration. Nolvadex tablets are available as:


10 mg Tablets: Each 10 mg tablet contains 15.2 mg of tamoxifen citrate which is equivalent to 10 mg of tamoxifen.

20 mg Tablets: Each 20 mg tablet contains 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate which is equivalent to 20 mg of tamoxifen.


----------



## topolo (Feb 1, 2005)

get tabs if you can ..always IMO


----------

